# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  التوحّد.. شفاء طفلين سعوديين أخضعا لحمية اليقطين والجوز والتمر‏ .

## همس الصمت

*التوحّد..* 
*شفاء طفلين سعوديين أخضعا لحمية اليقطين والجوز والتمر* 
نجحت سيدة سعودية في علاج طفليها من مرضِ التوحد, بعد ان اخضعتهما لحمية غذائية تركز على اليقطين والجوز والتمر. 

وتماثل الطفلان للشفاء خلال 14 شهراً, بعدما اعتمدت والدتهما على تقنية علاجية اكتشفتها طبيبة سورية تدعى هيفاء الكيالي وتشمل استبعاد القمح والحليب ومشتقاتهما، بحسب ما أشارت صحيفةُ "الوطن" السعودية الاثنين 21-9-2009.



وميّزت الطبيبة كيالي خلال لقاء معها بين التوحد كمرض وكإعاقة واضطراب، وأوضحت أن الحالتين الأولى والثانية يصاب به الطفل وهو لايزال جنيناً، أما الاضطراب فعندما يصاب الطفل بالتوحد بعد ولادته. 



وتقوم وصفة كيالي على الابتعاد عن مشتقات القمح والحليب، ذلك أن مادة "الببتايد" التي تظهر لدى التوحديين، موجودة بشكل كبير في القمح والحليب.


وأشارت إلى أهمية الغذاء حيث ذكرت قصة لحالة طفلة كانت تعتمد في غذائها على الحلويات والمشروبات الغازية والبسكويت فقط، حتى أصيبت بحالة من الصرع عند سماع أي صوت مرتفع، وعندما تناولت علاجاً من طبيب زادت حالتها سوءاً ما سبب لها فرطاً بالحركة وسوءاً سلوكياً وشراهة وزيادة كبيرة في الوزن.


وأضافت أنه من الجدير بالتساؤل عن الأسباب التي تقف وراء ازدياد أعداد أطفال التوحد في دول الخليج خاصة وباقي الدول عامة، مشيرة إلى أن مرض التوحد في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي انتشر بنسبة 50%، بينما انتشر في بلاد الشام بنسبة 10%.



الطفلان السعوديان



وتروي والدة الطفلين السعوديين قصتها مع المرض، وتقول "لديّ طفلان مصابان بالتوحد، وبدأت معهما رحلة عذابي مع أول طفل، اكتشفت فيه هذا المرض وبدأت أبحث عن علاج أو أي أمل أتعلق به"، الخطوة الأولى كانت الذهاب إلى مستشفى حكومي حتى يشخّصوا حالة ابني الأكبر محمد وكان يبلغ وقتها من العمر 6 أعوام، فبعد التحاليل والأشعة كانت النتيجة توحداً خفيفاً إلى المتوسط ويحتاج فقط إلى تعديل سلوك، أي لا علاج له.


وتضيف الحمود أن ابنها كانت لديه حركة مستمرة، لا يجلس أبداً، عصبي المزاج، ينطق بكلام غير مفهوم، دائم الرفرفة في اليد، قليل النوم، وترافقه أمراض أخرى منها التهاب بالأنف والأذن، كما يقوم بقضاء حاجته في أي مكان خارج دورة المياه، مشيرة إلى أنها بعد ذلك بدأت مشوار البحث عن علاج في شتى المجالات التي قد تتيح لها ذلك.


وتتنهد الحمود لتواصل حديثها قائلة "أصبح عمر طفلي الأول وأنا أبحث عن علاج 9 أعوام وبعدها رزقت بطفلي الثاني وأيضاً أصابه التوحد لكن هذه المرة، صنّف الأطباء المرض بأنه شديد أي كل شيء مضاعف من نشاط زائد وحساسية شديدة، مضيفة أن الأمر زاد بشكل كبير وأصبح يضج بالصراخ والإزعاج وقلة النوم والراحة وعدم الاستقرار".


وكانت بداية رحلة العلاج بحمية غذائية، حيث اتبعت خلالها الحمود نظاماً غذائياً لعمل حمية غذائية بترك الحليب ومشتقاته والقمح واتباع نظام غذائي عبارة عن "يقطين، وجوز، وتمر" بحسب توجيهات الطبيبة كيالي.


الوصفة


تمضي الأم بالقول إن الوصفة تقوم على عصر اليقطين ثم يضاف إليه الجوز والتمر وأي فاكهة وتضرب هذه جميعاً في الخلاط حتى يصبح كالعصير غنياً بالفيتامينات، موضحة أن هذه الأوامر طلب منها اتباعها لمدة 10 أيام ثم تزويد الدكتورة بالنتائج، حيث لاحظت بعد مرور شهر قلة العصبية، زيادة في التركيز، والطاعة نوعاً ما، وأصبح سلوكه وإدراكه أكثر اعتدالاً، كما أنه بدأ يتقبل مسك القلم والكتابة والقراءة.


وتضيف الحمود أنه بعد 11 شهراً من العلاج أصبح ابنها الأول عالي التركيز، يقرأ ويكتب، كما أصبح شخصاً اجتماعياً، يصلي ويحب الذهاب إلى المسجد، هادئ، ينطق بجمل مفيدة عن أي شيء يحبه أو يريده، كما أن ابنها الثاني الأصغر سناً أصبح عالي التركيز، هادئاً نوعاً ما، وينطق لكن قليلاً.


التوحد


والتوحد هو إعاقة في النمو تستمر طيلة عمر الفرد وتؤثر على الطريقة التي يتحدث بها الشخص ويقيم صلة بمن هم حوله. ويصعب على الأطفال وعلى الراشدين المصابين بالتوحد إقامة صلات واضحة وقوية مع الآخرين. وعادة لديهم مقدرة محدودة لخلق صداقات ولفهم الكيفية التي يعبر فيها الآخرون عن مشاعرهم. 


وفي كثير من الأحيان يمكن أن يصاب المصابين بالتوحد بإعاقات في التعلم، ولكن يشترك كل المصابين بهذا المرض في صعوبة فهم معنى الحياة. 


.
.
وصلني على الايميل ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ليلاس

*شاكرة طرحك غاليتي .]*

*الله يعطيييييك العاااااافية*

*ما ننحرم جدييييدك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*الحمدلله على شفاء اولادها ،، وهذا من نعم الله كل داء وله دواء من رب العالمين ..*
*ان شاء الله الكل يستفيذ من الوصفه ..ويشافي الجمييع..*
*تسلميـﮯ غاليتي علـﮯ النقل المهم ..*
*والله يعطيك الف عاافيه..*
*دمتي بحمـﮯ الرحمن ..*
*تحياآتي..*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي همووووسه
قرأته من بداااية الطرح واعتتتتذر لعدم الرد
يعطيك العااافيه وربي لايحرمني من هالعطااااء 

والحمدلله ..سبحانه يقول لشي كن فيكون 
 هذه الحميه سمعت وقرأت عنها ولها فاااائده كبيره 
لمن يتقيد بها ..
نسأل الله الشفاء والعاافيه لجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
دمتي بخيييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يشافي  جمييع المرضى ياارب
 مشكووره خييه  اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## همس الصمت

ليلاس
شذى الزهراء
فرح
نبراس
آعزائي حضوركم شرف لي
وتعطير لآجواء متصفحي
لاحرمني الله روعة تواجدكم آبدآ ..
االله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..
دمتم موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## @Abu Ali@

& طرح جميل ورائع & 

أتمنى الجميع يستفد من هذه الوصفة 

_همس الصمت_ 

موضوع مفيد 
في ميزان حسناتك

----------

